# Mexico Primera div



## CaStRoF (Nov 1, 2013)

*Mexico, Club Tijuana - Atlante -1ah Tijuana*

[url]http://www.betexplorer.com/soccer/mexico/primera-division/club-tijuana-atlante/bTobUUSR/[/URL]

Tijuana always strong at home because of their artificial grass. They still hope they can catch playoff and they will play with their best line up

Atlante worst team in league, specially weak on the road, 0-0-7, 2:15. They also not have serious squad problems but quality, home field and aftificial turf are enough imo


----------



## CaStRoF (Nov 1, 2013)

*Querétaro - Club America*

http://www.betexplorer.com/soccer/mexico/primera-division/queretaro-club-america/thigVADL/

Queretaro need for playoffs. They dont have squad problems

America is definitly best team in league. National Team didnt qualify directly on world cup so they remove coach and put Americas's coach in NT. They have friendly with Finland and coacn called 10 of his players: defenders  Juan Carlos Valenzuela 10/1, Francisco Rodriguez 12/1, Adrian Aldrete 9/0, Paul Aguilar 13/0, Miguel Layun 12/3, 
midfielders  Juan Carlos Medina 12/0, Luis Mendoza 12/3, Jesus Molina 10/0 
attack   Raul Jimenez 11/7

This two games America played without them, 4 youngsters made debut and played well. For this game all come back but just tree national team players will play in this game http://nidoazulcrema.com/previos-de...neral-el-previo-del-querétaro-vs-club-américa


----------

